# What kind of mix is this?



## Tlm1983 (Mar 4, 2013)

We rescued him and thinking of purchasing a DNA kit. Any suggestions to what our 6 month pup is he weighs 40 pounds. Thanks


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Blood tests are basically worthless other than to prove a known bloodline. There is really no way of telling what breed a dog is by looking not to mention you didn't post a pic 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

The DNA test would be a waste of money. It's not accurate enough to actually say what is mixed in a dog. It can however prove lineage within a known bloodline. 
Post a pic, we can't be certain but ill give it go. 
Just because it looks like a pit bull doesn't mean it's an American pit bull terrier


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The DNA tests you buy at Petsmart and the like are a different animal than the DNA tests the registries provide. The Wisdom Panel, etc., strive to identify breeds, but they are also just for entertainment. Registries don't recognize them, and they are wrong a lot, partly because they don't encompass the whole list of dog breeds out there. For example, most of these tests don't recognize American Pit Bull Terriers. A dog person out of CA had her registered AmStaff male tested and it came back as Border Collie x Boston Terrier x Bulldog. Since Savvy is the same color as many Border Collies and Bostons (black with white collar/socks), it might have been recognizing the genetic marker for that color combo and picking the most likely breeds to carry it. Expensive guesswork, IMO.

The DNA tests offered by the registries make the assumption that the dog is purebred, and their function is to prove that a dog is from the parents the breeder says it is from. For example, if I were to say that my dog is from Ch Nugget out of GRCH Betty (made-up dogs), I would then DNA profile each parent and the puppies to prove it. I'm pretty sure DNA profiles are required when doing breedings via AI and the like, to prove the semen in that straw belonged to the right dog.

If you want to spend the money on a DNA test, do so. But don't count on it giving you irrefutable proof of your dog's breed.


----------



## shayleigh (May 15, 2013)

*what kind is my pit*

wondering what kind of breed my dog is


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Omg i cant take it anymore!!!!!!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

~StangChick~ said:


> Omg i cant take it anymore!!!!!!


Word lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

~StangChick~ said:


> Omg i cant take it anymore!!!!!!


Lmfao. Yeah....I hear ya!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Show me your dog and send me 40 bucks.. It will be more accurate than those guess tests ..... A real DNA test for canis lupis.

Mars Veterinary Wisdom Panel DNA Testing Pit Bulls APBT

^^^^A true DNA test done by a Veterinary panel on bulldog breeds  the APBT is the BULLDOG and the father strain to all those other breeds that are supposedly in the APBT on those flakey DNA poser tests, as the genetic markers are not genuine. Just like human starts with African all canine starts with wolf or jackal/coyote.  mankind mutates the gene

Mind you the "BULLDOG" is the APBT .. not the English Bulldog which is a long standing imposter who carries PUG dna.. The REAL bulldog was thrown into the pit and forever dubbed "pit bull". The bulldog gene is old and so our APBT aka the BULLDOG is the most well documented breed among any other dog. Find em in art and statuets all the back to antiquity.

So, I bet... its just a bulldog mix..


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

its a dog leave it at that.... you start labeling things your gonna have a bad time


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> Show me your dog and send me 40 bucks.. It will be more accurate than those guess tests ..... A real DNA test for canis lupis.
> 
> Mars Veterinary Wisdom Panel DNA Testing Pit Bulls APBT
> 
> ...


:goodpost:


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

If he's a mix, he's a mix. He's not a purebred, so don't call him one. Just call him a mixed breed, since that is what he is.


----------

